# Welcome Back Buckner!



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

> The Nuggets have an all-points bulletin out for 3-point shooters. Their search got a little harder early this morning when their free agent guard, Greg Buckner, agreed to sign with the Dallas Mavericks. Buckner will receive at least three years guaranteed, with the two sides working on details for two more years. .
> 
> "I'm happy," Buckner said today. "It was my first choice to go to Dallas. It's crazy it worked out."
> 
> ...


Source

I really hope we dont end up with him and Griffin. He is better than Griffin offensively and just as good defensively.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> Source
> 
> I really hope we dont end up with him and Griffin. He is better than Griffin offensively and just as good defensively.


Three years guaranteed plus possibly two more years? For Greg Buckner?

Lunacy...but probably a slight upgrade over Griffin. Buckner can at least _kinda_ shoot threes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Three years guaranteed plus possibly two more years? For Greg Buckner?
> 
> Lunacy...but probably a slight upgrade over Griffin. Buckner can at least _kinda_ shoot threes.


OMG... my sentiments exactly.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Three years guaranteed plus possibly two more years? For Greg Buckner?
> 
> Lunacy...but probably a slight upgrade over Griffin. Buckner can at least _kinda_ shoot threes.



bucker is faster, more athletic and stronger than griffin is. buckner is also better offensively. he has better lateral quickness and can defend guys like kobe and wade on the perimeter. I like this move a heck of alot more than signing mike james. buckner is a hustler and a slasher. plus he can hit the open three. griffin doesn't have that type of range


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We're doing ok I guess...Croshere and Buck are here, as long they don't re-sign KVH and Grif.

Then we'd be the Dallas Clones. :clown:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i'd rather have buckner than mike jones.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> i'd rather have buckner than mike jones.


Ditto.

Wait...who's mike jones ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Not bad at all, looks like Ager is not going to get a lot of minutes.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Not bad at all, looks like Ager is not going to get a lot of minutes.


Meh I sort of have the bad feeling Ager's going to be seeing D-League time...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Shooting guard Greg Buckner has agreed to return to the Mavericks in a deal that should be finalized Thursday.
> 
> * A source said Buckner agreed to a five-year deal for the mid-level salary-cap exception, which will be $5.125 million next season. The first three years of the contract are guaranteed. The last two years are conditionally guaranteed.*
> 
> ...


Isn't that a bit much? What was the point of getting rid of Quis then


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

TimeOUT! the whole mid-level. That cant be true, That means trading Quis was definately useless.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Meh I sort of have the bad feeling Ager's going to be seeing D-League time...


I don't really care about him, he's still a rookie and i would rather see Buckner play. He has experience and he's also a pretty good defender.
in the NBA experience > the rest.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LMAO, a three-year MLE for Greg Buckner?

I don't know what those "conditions" are for the last two years, but I hope for Mavs fans' sakes, it's something like hit 400 three-pointers per game and hold the opposing team scoreless.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I think they said that wrong, they probably meant part of the MLE


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Seed said:


> I think they said that wrong, they probably meant part of the MLE


I hope part, but any way you cut it, he will still be cheaper than Quis. Not much cheaper, but cheaper.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Buckner’s deal starts at $3.2 million and will be worth $10.5 million for the first three years and $19 million for five years if he fulfills the life of the contract.
> 
> The Mavericks can buy out Buckner after the third year, and he has a player option for the fifth if he plays in the fourth.


Eh, thats liveable


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DALLAS -- One day after losing out on guard Mike James, the Mavericks regrouped quickly Wednesday, agreeing to a *four-year contract for approximately $10 million* with Denver Nuggets free-agent swingman Greg Buckner.

*The contract, which will be signed today, is worth a little more than $3 million per year, with the fourth season partially guaranteed.*

"I only had two places where I wanted to be -- the Denver Nuggets and the Dallas Mavericks," Buckner said. "Those two organizations have treated me well in the past.

"Dallas came up with an offer I thought was good for me and my family to go back to Dallas and enjoy our lives, and *[I can perhaps] retire from the NBA in Dallas."*

Drafted by the Mavs in 1998, Buckner played the past two seasons for the Nuggets, averaging a career-high 6.7 points last season while shooting a team-high 35.4 percent from 3-point range. But what the 6-4, 193-pounder really does best is defend.

"As you know, Buck is a winner in every sense of the word," said Donnie Nelson, the Mavs' president of basketball operations. "*He is a glue-guy that makes everybody around him better*.

"If you look on the board and you look at all the free agents -- guys that can defend like he defends and bring that kind of passion and energy and make his teammates better -- he just does so many things. We're fortunate."

Buckner is a lot like another former Mav who turned himself into quite a valuable player: Phoenix swingman Raja Bell.

"Both are defensive guys, and both worked on their offensive games," Nelson said. "Raja has really made himself into an extremely effective 3-point shooter, but Buck has certainly shown that you can't lay off him and give him a wide-open look out there, or he's going to drop it in on you."

Mavs backup point guard* Devin Harris said Buckner can give the Mavs a stronger defensive presence in the backcour*t, something that was lacking in the NBA Finals against Miami.

"He's a great defender, he can shoot the ball and can definitely help our team," Harris said. "Defensively, we're always trying to get better and look forward to things that we can do to take away guys like Dwyane Wade and things of that sort, so he definitely can help us do that."

*Nelson said the Mavs now hope to reach an agreement with one of their own free agents, Adrian Griffin, before this week is over. The Mavs are also trying to decide whether to re-sign veteran free-agent point guard Darrell Armstrong or add a younger point guard into the mix behind Jason Terry and Harris.*

While extolling the virtues of James, who signed with Minnesota, Nelson said Buckner has a chance to be a better backcourt fit alongside Terry.

"Like I said, with James, if that would have come to fruition, he would have been a very valuable player," Nelson said. "But all of a sudden you're committing now to really playing he and JT quite a bit together.

"You're talking about 6-2 and 6-2 out there, and then how does that affect Devin? There are only certain teams in the league that we could have played dual point guards against, so I think [obtaining Buckner] actually is a better move for the entire team."




http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/15028068.htm : Dwain Price


Buckner is only 6'4, how odd - I thought he was 6'6/6'7


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> "You're talking about 6-2 and 6-2 out there, and then how does that affect Devin? There are only certain teams in the league that we could have played dual point guards against, so I think [obtaining Buckner] actually is a better move for the entire team."


Matchups are something we surely must consider with these moves; also, no way would James have fit here with Stack's role so well defined, IMO. I think Buck's a much better fit.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Matchups are something we surely must consider with these moves; also, no way would James have fit here with Stack's role so well defined, IMO. I think Buck's a much better fit.


 Yeah, Buck's a better fit, but he's getting overpaid. 

Do _any_ teams pay market value anymore?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I was pretty disappointed with Greg Buckner overall.

Denver signed him after getting D'ed up by Trenton Hassell in the playoffs three seasons ago. Buck was supposed to be a defensive specialist, but I never thought he did much defensively.

He does have a good knack on D and will get a steal every once in awhile. But when Buck got the assignment of the offensive star opposite him he never quite measured up. He never really stopped anyone I didn't think.

Especially in the playoffs against San Antonio. Parker constantly killed Buck and so did Manu. Buck doesn't have the quickness to stay with T.P. but who does? And Manu's flop, right hand clearout offensive foul move is also hard to stop when the refs don't call it. 

Buck was also like 2-38 from 3-point land against the Clippers. And the Clips were triple teaming Melo and putting 4 guys in the paint so Buck had wide open looks and bricked most of them!

He also was basically handed the keys to the 2-guard spot and never really locked himself into it. When Patterson came to Denver he took the job from Buck. 

He should be decent off the bench in Dallas though in limited time. 

Where will he get minutes? How much time do you guys think he'll get? 10-15 minutes a game? Less/More?


But good luck to Buck chasing a Title!! That's always cool.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

For what it's worth:

http://www.82games.com/0506/0506DEN.HTM 

"Fair Salary" for Buckner is $1.92M/year...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Timmons said:


> I was pretty disappointed with Greg Buckner overall.
> 
> Denver signed him after getting D'ed up by Trenton Hassell in the playoffs three seasons ago. Buck was supposed to be a defensive specialist, but I never thought he did much defensively.
> 
> ...


Avery'll fix that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Avery'll fix that.


You gotta love the drama... :starwars:


----------

